# classical music?



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Sometimes I wonder, do I like classical music because I like it, or because it is seen as more sophisticated to appreciate classical music, as opposed to other genres? Right now I'm listening to this,






And I really like the piano, before I was listening to this,






By choice, not because anyone else could hear it. I sometimes listen to opera, even though no-one else I know likes it. Why do I do it?

FYI, I'm drinking Taylor Cream Sherry, cheap wine and good music, you tell me? ?


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

What are your thoughts on a pianist who is moving all over the place while playing, rocking up and down back and forth? I really can't stand to watch a player who seems to think they need to exhibit all their emotion in their movements while playing. When I play I try to focus all my emotion into my hands and the rest of my body is relatively still. When I see a player who needs to exhibit their emotional content in their body motion, I turn off the video and just listen to the audio.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

It may appear an act but history have noted that even the great Liszt and other examples were known to be quite "dramatic" at the piano. I view it as being "over dressed for the occasion", it certainly does not bother me, it may even amuse me but I am there for the performance. As for your first question, I listen to great classical music because it engages me. Pure and simple.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> It may appear an act but history have noted that even the great Liszt and other examples were known to be quite "dramatic" at the piano. I view it as being "over dressed for the occasion", it certainly does not bother me, it may even amuse me but I am there for the performance. As for your first question, I listen to great classical music because it engages me. Pure and simple.












That's right. Gimme a Lang Lang banger every single night. Keeps me on my toes.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> It may appear an act but history have noted that even the great Liszt and other examples were known to be quite "dramatic" at the piano.


Quote used before, but couldn't resist it: "As the closing strains began I saw Liszt's countenance assume that agony of expression, mingled with radiant smiles of joy, which I never saw in any other human face except in the paintings of our Savior ... he fainted in the arms of a friend who was turning the pages for him, and he bore him out in a strong fit of hysterics."

Lang Lang, eat your heart out.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

breakup said:


> What are your thoughts on a pianist who is moving all over the place while playing, rocking up and down back and forth? I really can't stand to watch a player who seems to think they need to exhibit all their emotion in their movements while playing. When I play I try to focus all my emotion into my hands and the rest of my body is relatively still. When I see a player who needs to exhibit their emotional content in their body motion, I turn off the video and just listen to the audio.


Maybe some are "acting," but I doubt most are. Playing an instrument is physical; it uses your whole body to some degree.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

breakup said:


> What are your thoughts on a pianist who is moving all over the place while playing, rocking up and down back and forth? I really can't stand to watch a player who seems to think they need to exhibit all their emotion in their movements while playing. When I play I try to focus all my emotion into my hands and the rest of my body is relatively still. When I see a player who needs to exhibit their emotional content in their body motion, I turn off the video and just listen to the audio.


Good point. I remember after a pianist went overboard in his emotions and this happened:










After his body was dragged away, the dead pianist was replaced by this instead:






Quite an improvement I must say.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Albert7 said:


> Good point. I remember after a pianist went overboard in his emotions and this happened:
> After his body was dragged away, the dead pianist was replaced by this instead:
> 
> 
> ...


That's an improvement? over what? I dread to ask.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Albert7 said:


> Good point.


That would be OK as long as I could turn off the video, and watch something else, anything.

even this, Especially this.


----------

